# Hardwareproblem? Keine USB-geräte mehr.



## Jukkales (5. Mai 2005)

Ich hab jetzt windows auch schon neuinstalliert.

Es ging vor einiger zeit plötzlich mein drucker nicht nehr. Hab ich mir gedacht der Treiber. Also neuinstalliert. Nichts passiert. Anschlüsse alles ok. Es gibg nicht. Später gingen dan auch keine USB geräte mehr. Er nimmt diese einfach nicht an. Ich hab es unter Win 98 gestestet und es geht. Jetzt hab ich Win XP neuinstalliert. Geht nicht. ich bin am verzweifeln.

Aso, Der Drucker hat nen USB-Anschluss deswegen geht er nicht. der LTP anschluss geht.

Worann kann das liegen. Ich schätz es ist ein Hardwarefehler. Wenn das der fall ist, ist es ein garantiefall wenn etwas kapput ist. Wenn nicht wie kann ich es rückgängig machen?

MfG, Jukkales.


----------



## IAN (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jukkales,

schau mal in den Gerätemanager ob die USB-Schnittstelle fehlerfrei läuft.
IAN


----------



## Jukkales (6. Mai 2005)

Steht da nichtmal. Weg


----------

